# I love this artist!!



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have started a small collection of Jennifer Garants work. As chefs and foodies I thought you all may like to take a peek.

http://www.justbyjennifer.com/


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have seen her stuff in quite a few places and really enjoy it, though I haven't bought any of her stuff yet.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Good taste Brad! We are doing our kitchen with something similar. A while back my wife bought a couple of figurines that she loved:
1) Bernard and Bertrand ( I think we will have to get Antoine as well!)
http://www.guybuffet.info/mcart/inde...&cat=Sculpture

Then we did some searching and found "Cafe Louis" wallpaper
http://us.st1.yimg.com/store1.yimg.c...777_1760028976

Then we got a couple of Jennifer Garrant prints to hang up on the wall. It will be awhile (this summer I hope) before it's done but I can't wait. Eventually we need to redo the cabinetry in there as well as the stove, but that's after the cosmetics. The cooking area will have the Cafe Louis border around it. The walls are going to be pale yellow and the backsplash and trim work will be yellow and deep blue tiles. I will of course post pics when it's done.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Great minds think alike 

Enjoy your new kitchen,it will look great with those peices.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

CC, I'm pretty sure I gave one of her pieces to my brother and sister-in-law last year. They loved it! The shop didn't have any more, so now I'm glad I know how to find some for myself. Thanks!
Mezz


----------



## dvdsky81 (Dec 21, 2003)

That's so cool you would put that up! I have been drooling over some stuff of hers at Bed,Bath and Beyond for a long time and for Christmas I got the placemats, pot holders, kitchen towels, a wall pic., and a plate and mug set with her designs! Now I just need to go on there and order those salt and pepper shakers!!!..lol and the oil bottle of course-it's kinda expensive on the site and only 12.99 at BB&B.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Linda's kitchen is lousy with both Guy Buffet and Jennifer Garrant


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I really enjoy her work, and I am glad to see she has a website. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

My mother in law sent us a framed print of Guy Buffets' Race of the Flower Bottles" for our restaurant. Decent art really classes up the place!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

While perusing a street fair in Rockville, Md. over the wekend we ran across this artist. The pastry chef (2nd from the left on the 2nd row) will likely be the next addition.

http://whim-ze.com/gallery.html#


----------

